
Microsoft to kids with Chromebooks: no 2019 Minecraft Hour of Code for you - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/11/17/1625235/microsoft-to-kids-with-chromebooks-no-2019-minecraft-hour-of-code-for-you
======
ratsmack
The new, not evil, Microsoft™.

It's only a matter of time before Linux itself becomes a victim.

